# new member with question



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a new member and I am so glad to have found this site. I am hoping someone can help answer a few questions I have about a feral pigeon. Yesterday afternoon I found a pigeon curled up next to the side of my house. I was easily able to pick him up and get him in a box. I called a local rehabber but she is unable to take him at this time. I kept him in a cat carrier overnite but have since transferred him to a large dog kennel covered on 3 sides with a sheet.I also put a tree branch in as a perch. I have some mixed seed in there for him and a small cat food can filled with water. He is not fluffed out, his eyes are open and seem bright. I am not sure what his/her problem is. I am hesitant to let him go yet as I don't know if he can fly. Due to my work hours this week I would have to wait until next weekend to release if I don't today. Does anyone have any advice? Anything else I can do? Thank-you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

First thing, I'd suggest, would be a couple of photos of the pigeon. That way we could get an idea if it's a youngster or a full adult.

When you say he was 'curled up', I'm not sure exactly how you mean. At present, is he just spending time lying down or is he up and looking alert?

Also, does he show signs of eating what you gave him?

Take a look at his poop, see what color/consistency it is - that can often be a guide to condition.

If you can, you could check in his mouth to see if it is pink and clear or has any odd yellowish substance in it (Canker).

Thanks for giving him a chance


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank-you for responding. Unfortunetly my camera is not working. I found him sitting right up next to my house-? for warmth. He is alert and moving around. I just went to check on him and he was on the perch. He quickly moves to the back of the kennel as he seems quite nervous . He has pooped a number of times. it is semi-formed (a mixture os loose and some formed) and appears to be a mixture of white and a darker color. The seed I put in there does not seem to be scattered much so I am not sure how much he has eaten. The seed is a mixture of millet, milo, cracked corn and a few sunflower seeds. I have pigeons in my yard all the time as I have bird feeders and a farm is across the street.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Does he look like a young pigeon? Does he still have any yellow "hair" stuck to the feathers on his head or neck? Check if he is eating on his own.


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

I am not sure what a young pigeon looks like. I don't believe he has any yellow hair though. Yesterday morning there was a flock of pigeons at my feeder and when they took flight one was left (the pigeon was eating). This happened a few times and then I didn't see the lone pigeon anymore and didn't think too much about it. Yesterday afternoon when I was filling my feeders I found a pigeon sitting next to my house. I am making an assumption it is the same one.
I have never tried to do this on my own before and am pretty nervous. I see poop on the floor of the kennel and the pile of food looks only slightly disturbed. Every time I go in the room to check on him he huddles at the back corner of the cage which makes it a little difficult to see if a wing is injured. I can say that he is moving around and his eyes seem bright and clear. I don't know how much 1 pigeon would eat-but he certainly has not scattered the seed much. 
The keenel I have him in is 4 ft by 2 1/2 ft. I put a tree branch across the kennel as a perch. I have a pile of seed on the floor as well as in a dish. I have a small fancy feast cat food can that I filled with water. Am I on the right track with what I am doing? The last thing I want is to do the wrong thing.
I have found other smaller sick birds in my yard in the past (red poll, finch) and it is quite obvious when they are sick. This bird does not have that appearance but ?? I don't know.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A pic would help, but the fact that he is not flying away is a sign something is wrong. Don't be afraid to catch him to further look at the wing......he can't hurt you in any way. Just make sure he does not hurt himself when you grab him and hold him securely (but not TOO tightly). Check his mouth and throat for cankeer (yellow cheesy substance) and check for any injuries or wounds. However, it isn't just a broken wing that will ground a bird......sickness/weakness will also prevent them from flying. A pic would also help determine if it is a young bird that is just not flying yet. What types of seeds do you have out......Pigeon food or a wild birdseed mixture or even a parakeet type mixture will work to start out. Maybe put all the seed in a shallow dish (none scattered about) so at least you can tell if he is eating and/or pecking at it. Where in the USA are you?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, as was mentioned, he must be either sick or injured or he would have left with the flock. Please don't release him, as something is wrong. You are doing the right things. Keep him in where it is warm. Can you take a look way down his throat, not just in his beak, and use a flashlight to be able to see really well. Tell us if you see any yellowish growths down there.


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

*new member*

No, I won't release him. He is in a large dog kennel-is it best to catch him by covering him with a towel and then pick him up. I am nervous of his wings flapping and me hurting him. How do I look down his throat? Do I hold him with 1 hand and try to open his mouth with the other? Sorry to sound so ignorant but I have no experience with this.
I am feeding him what he would be getting out in my yard--a mix of millet, milo, cracked corn and sunflower seed.
Unfortunetly, I will be at work all day tomorrow (just started a new job and am doing some long training hours)-so I will have to take a better look at him tomorrow night. 
I guess I have been hopeful he will be ok as it is over 24 hours and he is still hanging in there. Also he has pooped several times which I thought meant he was probably eating?
I am located in upstate NY-a rural area with not too many resources for sick/injured wildlife.
I have the bottom of the kennel lined with paper towels. I will get newspapers tomorrow. Should I have a box in there as well?
Wow, I really wish I knew what I was doing. I don't want him to suffer because I haven't done all I can.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey! You are doing fine......and don't worry about being nervous and asking questions. Congrats on the new job btw! Probably easier to catch him by hand but whatever works. You want to kind of grab him from above, that way you can hold him and his wings down. Then you can manipulate and secure him better.......have your hand around his whole rear half so that you can hold the wings against thhis body...maybe the legs too. With experience it is easy to hold him with one hand and open his beak with the other. Probably for you it would help to have a partner.....one holding, and one opening his beak and assisting. You can very gently pry his beak open using your finger to help hold the two halves open. Also check him all over for any other injuries. Also take note of his keel (the breastbone)....it is very prominent in birds but should also be well covered with fat/muscle. If he had been starving this keel bone will be very obvious. I know some of this is hard without ever doing it before.....but look for anyting that obviously does not look "right". The poops should be soli and a mix of dark and light. If so, and there are a lot of them, he is probably eating. After cleaning the cage but the food in a dish. They usually scatter a lot of seed around so at least you will know if he has been at the dish.


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

*new member.*

Thank you for understanding. I have taken some photos-they are not very good though. He has crammed himself at the back of the cage. How do his wings look?


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

*new member*

He/she does seem to be eating. I took the photo before I changed the paper in his cage. He also has plenty of droppings-at least I think so. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The bird looks fine overall, is an adult or a young adult so is old enought to fly, I am thinking some sort of neuro disease if he is not flying, I cannot see any obvious reasons why it is not flying but there has to be a reason, Some pros will be along soon


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

*new member*

Thank-you NZ pigeon. I am glad to hear he does not at least look sick or injured. Although I would guess a Neuro issue would not be good.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, he is an adult, bright eyed and "Looks" normal. Neurological problems often cause them to twist their head etc. and can be caused by disease or virus. Good he is eating. Possible he flew into the house/window or got hit by a car or something (?) stunning him and making him "out of sorts"?? Just a guess.....in which case he should recover with a little time. Keep us posted!! Did you get a chance to hold him and check his throat?


----------



## cfruehwirth (Feb 10, 2013)

*new member*

Well, if a bird can have a collision and be stunned for several hours then maybe that is it. That would be good! I did not post yesterday as I got home late. Since there is seed all over I assumed canker would not be it (I also am a sissy. I am so worried I will hurt him).I realize if he is to stay with me for a bit I will have to get over it.Tomorrow is my last day working really late so then I will have more time to relax and handle him. If he were not eating enough over the past few days I would assume he would not look this good? He is very afraid of me, which if he can be released is a good thing..
How long do you think I should keep him? Should I be providing a bed/nest? Is mixed seed still ok? Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated.
Also, can you belive this-I am an RN! And afraid of hurting a bird!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Woodnative is correct that most neuro issues cause the bird to twist its head so we should be able to tell but in some cases in early stages no effects can be seen apart from the lost of flight. If its poops look ok then I would not be too worried, As Chris said, It's probably been stunned by something.


----------

